# Men assaulted with chainsaw; no injuries; jacket damaged



## maxburton (May 24, 2006)

Chainsaw, vodka, 16 year old girl, fishing, jail. Read on: http://www.thisisnorthscotland.co.u...Node=149490&contentPK=14517157&folderPk=85696


----------



## Sprig (May 24, 2006)

*Bad Childhood?*

Oh ya, a great defence for being a freakin' idiot! Good-Lordy-Christ-on-a-Stick, what the heck is the matter with people!! Talk about grasping at straws! (we really need a wee chipper smiley just for such things imo)

:bang: :yoyo: :bang: 

:help:


----------



## Eagle1 (May 27, 2006)

I am so glad I read this post. It has everything to do with our line of work. We will all learn from this !!


----------



## tam (May 28, 2006)

oh ????. i'd better stop chasing fishermen with running chainsaws then!


----------



## hornett22 (May 30, 2006)

*good thing they can't have ...............*

guns in europe any more.LOL


----------



## Sprig (May 30, 2006)

hornett22 said:


> guns in europe any more.LOL


Never, EVER, bring a gun to a chainsaw fight!
:hmm3grin2orange: 

:rockn:


----------



## smokechase II (May 30, 2006)

*global village*

"He told the court that Campbell came from a broken home and had suffered a difficult childhood."

I thought they at least did background checks in the UK?

What do they expect if they give out chain saws to everyone like the Yanks?

People don't kill people, chainsaws kill ....


----------

